# Grampian Cavalier ERRV



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi members,

would anyone know if any of Craig Group's ERRV's have towing ability. 

I was looking at a pic of Grampian Cavalier and i noticed it had winch written on with a large yellow circle of the aft main deck, i know this may be a silly question but is that got any thing to do with towing or is it a position where a helicopter would winch say a causality up.

Any Answers would be would be helpful.

Tony


----------



## Razor (Nov 23, 2005)

Winch Only is what is written beside the yellow circle. Used as you rightly surmise for helicopter operations.


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

thank you for that Razor.


----------



## iamaciver (Apr 6, 2007)

The Grampian Prince and Grampian Endurance have towing capabilities, they are used for Tanker Assist work.


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

ahh ok thanks.


----------

